# Litespeed Jerseys?



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

I wish Litespeed would start producing some new better looking jersey's. I'm building my new bike and would like to sport a Litespeed jersey from time to time but right now I"m not really digging the one shown on thier website, although it is growing on me a little. Has anyone seen a better looking one?


----------

